# Easyjet - Speedy boarding - Lisbon



## siobhanwf

Has anyone used the speedy boarding facility at Lisbon with Easyjet?. 

If so what is your experience?


----------



## MrBife

siobhanwf said:


> Has anyone used the speedy boarding facility at Lisbon with Easyjet?.
> 
> If so what is your experience?



Totally hilarious was my fond memory. They put people in little pens called A and B using Tensator Barrier. I was in B for reasons unknown and everyone was going BAAAAA BAAAAA like sheep in both sections. Wonderful stuff


----------



## John999

Hi siobhanwf
The Easyjet speed boarding service at Lisbon airport is exactly the same as any other internet flight company. They have good and bad days like we all do. Lisbon airport is the best in the country, so you expect a higher quality service, and you get it, generally speaking. And at the end of the day you get what you are paying for.


----------



## siobhanwf

MrBife said:


> Totally hilarious was my fond memory. They put people in little pens called A and B using Tensator Barrier. I was in B for reasons unknown and everyone was going BAAAAA BAAAAA like sheep in both sections. Wonderful stuff



Very funny   but not very helpful


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> Hi siobhanwf
> The Easyjet speed boarding service at Lisbon airport is exactly the same as any other internet flight company. They have good and bad days like we all do. Lisbon airport is the best in the country, so you expect a higher quality service, and you get it, generally speaking. And at the end of the day you get what you are paying for.



Hi JOhn

Having never used a low cost airline before I was hoping to find out if speedy baording was worth while at Lisbon (we're flying to Lyon) . Are you bused to the aircraft at Lisbon or is departure from a "gate"? 
So are you saying that if you pay for speedy boarding you "get what you pay for"


----------



## MrBife

siobhanwf said:


> Hi JOhn
> 
> Having never used a low cost airline before I was hoping to find out if speedy baording was worth while at Lisbon (we're flying to Lyon) . Are you bused to the aircraft at Lisbon or is departure from a "gate"?
> So are you saying that if you pay for speedy boarding you "get what you pay for"


I would say 'don't bother' its really not worth paying the extra money for and it's really just a way for the airline to make a few extra pounds. The back end of Speedy Boarding (normally a few dozen people) is followed by the front end of 'people carrying babies' and then 'everyone else' there is no special bus you just get on the plane a few seconds earlier. Lisbon was my first and last experience of it and something of a test. I for one won't use it again.

Everyone gets a seat as they wouldn't allow more people to the departure area than they had space on the plane for, (the luggage is already on board by this time). It's more of a snob thing kind of 'look at me I have enough money to be able to pay fifteen pounds extra to get on before you' type of thing. A bit of a con.


----------



## siobhanwf

MrBife said:


> I would say 'don't bother' its really not worth paying the extra money for and it's really just a way for the airline to make a few extra pounds. The back end of Speedy Boarding (normally a few dozen people) is followed by the front end of 'everyone else' there is no special bus you just get on the plane a few seconds earlier. Lisbon was my first and last experience of it and I never bothered again.



Thanks MrBife that is just what I was after....an honest opinion. There is really no point to speedy boarding when you are bused to the aircraft. First on the bus....LAST OFF


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> Hi JOhn
> 
> Having never used a low cost airline before I was hoping to find out if speedy baording was worth while at Lisbon (we're flying to Lyon) . Are you bused to the aircraft at Lisbon or is departure from a "gate"?
> So are you saying that if you pay for speedy boarding you "get what you pay for"


Hi siobhanwf

Like I said, you get what you pay for. If you are like me, (have to have a window seat), yes it is worth it. You are on the first bus to get to the plane, if it is full, 2 maybe 3 will be used. So not only grants a window seat, but also, saves you from the struggle to find a place to seat, put your hand luggage in place without been pushed by others who are trying to go through the corridor to the next available seat, and when the confusion stars, normally at the arrival of the second bus, you are already comfortable sat down. So for me Those 15 Euros are well worth it

The first bus takes the speed “borders”, families with prams, wheel chair users and other disabilities, and then they finish filling it up with the other passengers. Not many people to push their way through, and the first bus is never as crowded as the fallowing ones


----------



## siobhanwf

Thanks JOhn

Having had heart problems in January getting my knickers into a twist is the last thing I need. 
So perhaps the speedy boarding is really the answer for us. Or should I just claim a disability


----------



## jayferreira

*speedy bording*



siobhanwf said:


> Thanks JOhn
> 
> Having had heart problems in January getting my knickers into a twist is the last thing I need.
> So perhaps the speedy boarding is really the answer for us. Or should I just claim a disability


 
Hi siobhan 
i would go for the disability, as you will board first, if the plane is fully booked and you dont go for disability or speedy boarding, you could be sat in any seat and not together  i am sorry about today but i had to much work to finish of i will try the next get together if thats ok .i looked for you on Monday to let you know jay x


----------



## cool john

It is worth at this time. Planes will be full the next 3 months. The people down south can’t afford really much more after been reaped off, for what they paid for their little houses. They can’t even afford a hot chocolate.


----------



## marge

Best way to fly during summer time. Speed boarding, yes.


----------



## António1

MrBife said:


> Totally hilarious was my fond memory. They put people in little pens called A and B using Tensator Barrier. I was in B for reasons unknown and everyone was going BAAAAA BAAAAA like sheep in both sections. Wonderful stuff


That is the problem with some people coming to this country. They think they are special because they don’t understand the BAAAAA BAAAAA. For us BAAAAA BAAAAA is all we get in your airports


----------



## silvers

Make sure you pay for your luggage, or else,


----------



## paulmanning

siobhanwf said:


> Thanks MrBife that is just what I was after....an honest opinion. There is really no point to speedy boarding when you are bused to the aircraft. First on the bus....LAST OFF


Best bet is to try and get on the First Bus Last, then you are first off the bus and on to the plane. 

Also, if the plane has two gangways, head for the back one as most people have gone for the front one. Doesn't always work but if it does, you're laughing.


----------



## notlongnow

We find it worthwhile. 

Nowadays the airport staff are pretty good at making sure it works smoothly. If you are within the first 12 people onto the plane then you either get the front row or around rows 9/10 where the exit row is - both locations have lots of legroom.

Also, something noone has mentioned is that the speedy boarding "Plus" service at the UK end gives you a dedicated check-in desk with a MUCH smaller queue, although not necessarily as small as the bag drop for online check-in.

Ps. When being bussed to the plane we have had situation where they have sent speedy boarding people first in a seperate bus, or once at gatwick put them at one end of the bus and opened their door first, which was erm...entertaining. Fair to say it works better with an airbridge...


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



notlongnow said:


> We find it worthwhile.
> 
> Nowadays the airport staff are pretty good at making sure it works smoothly. If you are within the first 12 people onto the plane then you either get the front row or around rows 9/10 where the exit row is - both locations have lots of legroom.
> 
> Also, something noone has mentioned is that the speedy boarding "Plus" service at the UK end gives you a dedicated check-in desk with a MUCH smaller queue, although not necessarily as small as the bag drop for online check-in.
> 
> Ps. When being bussed to the plane we have had situation where they have sent speedy boarding people first in a seperate bus, or once at gatwick put them at one end of the bus and opened their door first, which was erm...entertaining. Fair to say it works better with an airbridge...


Hi All

Since my first visit in 2007 Ryanair have had a priority boarding in place. On my first three trips i paid the £2 boarding fee each way. I have found that as i am always first in the queue because i always get to the airport early. I just wait and i always get a good seat. I am normaly in the first few rows and a window seat.

I can only speak from using Liverpool and Porto.

Peter


----------



## Bubbles67

Hi Siobhan,

Definately go for 'assited travel' if you have any difficulty in moving around or don't want the increased stress.

I have experienced Speedy boarding with children from babies to now young boys, is it's not worth the money any more. It used to mean you did get priority treatment but not now.

I have had all experiences from being 1st on the plane with lots of choice to being first on the bus and last off at the plane steps, and now I never pay for speedy boarding, I just make sure I am at the gate in plenty of time so I am not at the back of the queue. 
Theres no need for any pushing in just be timely and patient. As said earlier by someone there will always be a seat. Out of all the low cost airlines, my personal experience is that Easy Jet staff try more than others to assist people, even asking people to change seats so families can sit together.

Hope this helps.


----------

